# Smoking brisket for first paid job



## hogfan40 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok, i think this is the right room for this i hope. I have 4 people that are wanting me to smoke a brisket for them this weekend and want to pay me, they already have all 4 briskets that there boss gave them, (he had 4 cows slaughterd, and gave 1 cow to each of his employee's, o and by the way he's a doctor) and i was wondering what i could charge them for doing this for them. I was just wondering if anyone in here has a amount that would be fair. It will also be my first paid job as well, they know i can do, they have tried my briskets before, but just need help on what to charge.

thanks,


----------



## slick4591 (Feb 17, 2010)

I charge $1.75 per lb. Fifty cents a lb. extra for slicing.


----------



## bbally (Feb 17, 2010)

I charge $11.25 per pound for doing whole muscle cuts.  I charge $16.25 per pound to make their stuff into sausage.


----------



## hogfan40 (Feb 17, 2010)

Is that $11.25 per pound if they bring there meat or if you have to buy it?


----------



## bbally (Feb 17, 2010)

They bring it, I spice it, smoke it, slice it and vacuum pack it in what ever size they want it packed.


----------



## hogfan40 (Feb 17, 2010)

Do you provide the rub, injection or anything else for that price? Or is it suppose to be $11.75 per pound?


----------



## hogfan40 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thats close to what i was thinking, around the $10-$11 range, you also have to get paid for your time, and your knowledge. That seems like a fair price, if i didn't know how to smoke i would be happy to pay that.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 17, 2010)

Good question there Hog fan since I'm looking into catering some stuff for the drug reps for the doctors offices. Then I get asked alot to smoke stuff for people all the time too.


----------



## bbally (Feb 17, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, I get a lot of grumbles and NO WAYs. I don't give a shiiitttt about that... my price is what it will take me to skip fishing or hunting... if I can not make money on it I would rather be fishing or hunting.


----------



## deltadude (Feb 17, 2010)

Now there is a man who sees it from the correct point of view.......  I with you brother..


----------



## hogfan40 (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm with you also on that, Fishing & hunting rank up there at #1


----------



## rdknb (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree with bbally.  You have to figure your time, cost of the training to get to this point, etc


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 17, 2010)

You need to figure out how much time you will spend working for them and decide on a wage for that time - I figure my time is worth at least $30 hour or I dont work - if you are doing multiples then divide by the number and come up with a per piece or pound like others have suggested
Good luck


----------



## slick4591 (Feb 17, 2010)

I use a rub for the $1.75. I would never sell anything at Bob's price because the market here wouldn't pay it. But to make any money you have to already be cooking a load. I wouldn't crank up just for one.


----------



## mulepackin (Feb 17, 2010)

Yep, you got your priorities in order. The only time I charge for supplies only, is if I'm doing it for a friend, and they have to help me.


----------



## hogfan40 (Feb 17, 2010)

Great response's thanks for the help.


----------

